# Paramaribo,una desconocida capital de Sudamérica



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La ciudad tiene 250,000 habitantes (poco más de la mitad de la población total de Surinam).* *Primero,para ubicarnos bien donde está Surinam y su capital Paramaribo :*








*Vistas del centro de Paramaribo :*


----------



## alejandro.c (Nov 23, 2007)

Una cosa que me llamó la atención de Suriname, es que su gente es mucho más tratable que los de Guyana Inglesa o francesa.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

y q idioma hablan x las guayanas


----------



## aqpx (Nov 12, 2007)

en la guyana francesa deben hablar frances y en la otra ingles


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Esa ciudad se me hace interesante aunque algo caótica, me gusta el estilo de la mayoría de sus casas. Se me hace un lugar tan ajeno a pesar de no estar tan lejos de Perú


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Bonitas fotos.De Paramaribo la verdad que sabemos muy poco aunque se le nota un cierto aire a Iquitos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gustaron las casas, un nuevo modo de arquitectura, visto generalmente en las casas que hay en la costa, ya que son hechas en madera, muy bonito ver las casas con los techos a dos aguras, y sobretodo esa armonia con la cual encajan en la selva, es unica, muy bonito, quisiera ver fotos de Iquitos aqui tambien, ya que no tengo la suerte de conocerla


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Desconocida, pero interesante ... no se nada de esta ciudad .. excepto lo que haz mostrado Miraflorino.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Para saber un poco más sobre PARAMARIBO*

Siempre Wikipedia nos saca de apuros :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paramaribo


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Surinam siempre me ha intrigado ya que por aca se le conoce muy poco o NADA. La capital me parece tranquila en apariencia.


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

Interesantes imagenes de Paramaribo, sabía de su existencia pero nunca había visto fotos de ella.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Interesante thread de una ciudad súper desconocida para nosotros, incluídos sus 2 vecinos..


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Siempre Wikipedia nos saca de apuros :
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paramaribo


Gracias por el Link.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesante ciudad, se ve tranquila y tiene casas chéveres.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Yo la veo como una Iquitos con más plata (y todo lo que esto conlleva) e importancia.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*con la diferencia que....*

Iquitos tiene 400,000 habitantes (casi igual que Surinam) y Paramaribo sólo tiene 250,000 habitantes... 


YibrailMizrahi said:


> Yo la veo como una Iquitos con más plata (y todo lo que esto conlleva) e importancia.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Hermosa ciudad,estos paises tienen una poblacion tan chica que es dificil ver algo mas de desarrollo.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Sobre las Guayanas*

En realidad en las 3 Guayanas,sólo sus capitales son consideradas "pequeñas ciudades",el resto no pasa de ser aldeas selváticas... salvo,Kourou,la segunda ciudad de la Guayana Francesa que incluso supera a la capital Cayenne en belleza y desarrollo...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Las otras 3 ciudades de LAS GUAYANAS*

Georgetown - Guyana (ex Guayana Inglesa) :








Cayenne - Guayana Francesa :








Kourou - Guayana Francesa :


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta la última panorámica. Se ve muuuy bien Kourou.


----------



## MIKE_USA2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

QUE INTERESANTE, ESTO TRES TERRITORIOS (GUYANA, GUAYANA Y SURINAM) COMO QUE SE ENCUENTRAN DESCONECTADAS CON SUDAMERICA...ES MAS TIENEN MAS CONEXION CON EUROPA; SURINAN Y GUYANA; SON YA INDEPENDIENTES; SOLO LA GUAYANA FR. TODAVIA PERTENECE A FRANCIA...
SERIA BUENO HACERLES PARTE INTEGRAL DE NUESTRO CONTINENTE EMPEZANDO POR LO DEPORTIVO. A VER SI LA CSF LES INVITA A PARTICIPAR EN LA COPA AMERICA; HAY QUE RECORDAR QUE DE ESTOS TERRITORIOS HAN SALIDO GRANDES JUGADORES DE FUTBOL QUE HAN NUTRIDO SELECCIONES DE TALLA MUNDIAL COMO HOLANDA Y FRANCIA; ENTRE ELLOS TENEMOS A EDGARD DAVIDS...Y MUCHOS DE LA SELECCION FRANCESA TAMBIEN SON DE LAS GUYANAS...ESPEREMOS QUE ALGUN DIA TENGAMOS UNA SUDAMERICA INTEGRAL...Y SIN COLONIAS!!!


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Siglo XX y con colonias, los gobernantes de nuestros paises deben invitarles a las cumbres, eventos deportivos y a integrarse mas, asi tendriamos buenos puertos en el atlantico para hacer negocios, y zonas turisticas.

Ahi les vamos metiendo la idea a los de la GUYANA FR. que es hora que digan: LIBERTAD a lo William Wallace.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Surinam y las Guyanas me dan la sensación de que pertenecen a otro continente y sin embargo están tan cerca...


----------



## Panochon (Nov 5, 2009)

no he visto estadios de ningun tipo , saben cual es el deporte favoritos de estos paises?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Fútbol y Cricket.... deportes favoritos... también Rugby en la Guayana Francesa*

*Andre Kamperveen en Paramaribo (Surinam) :* 









Panochon said:


> no he visto estadios de ningun tipo , saben cual es el deporte favoritos de estos paises?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Stade de Baduel en Cayenne (Guayana Francesa)*











Panochon said:


> no he visto estadios de ningun tipo , saben cual es el deporte favoritos de estos paises?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Providence Stadium en Georgetown (Guyana)*











Panochon said:


> no he visto estadios de ningun tipo , saben cual es el deporte favoritos de estos paises?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Un plus : Hasely Crawford Stadium de Port of Spain (Trinidad & Tobago)*











Panochon said:


> no he visto estadios de ningun tipo , saben cual es el deporte favoritos de estos paises?


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

Actualmente están afiliadas a la CONCACAF


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Sería paja que jueguen con el resto de países sudamericanos.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Interesante*

¡Qué interesante ver fotos y saber un poco más sobre Guyana, Guayana Francesa y Surinam! Nuevamente digo que Dios bendiga al Internet por permitirnos acceder a más conocimientos de manera sencilla y barata.


----------

